# green water



## blitzens mum (Jul 15, 2012)

my friend has a 4ft tank with 1 goldfish in and 2 huge plecs, for some reason no matter how often she changes the water its tinged with green
any help would be appreciated to overcome this problem


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Sounds like an algae bloom. How long are the tank lights on for each day? And is the tank situated somewhere that gets a lot of light (e.g. near a window or in a conservatory?) Does she have live plants?


----------



## blitzens mum (Jul 15, 2012)

the tank is situated in a room with the curtains mostly drawn as my friend works nights, she has a light which is timed to go on and off
she recently changed her tank to this bigger one and never had the problem in the old tank
i would agree with algae bloom but dont understand why it never happened in the old tank


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Did the old tank have the same fish in it? Three large, messy fish will be producing lots of ammonia, which when converted to nitrate by the filter is effectively fertiliser - thew algae will love all the nutrients. But if she had the same fish in the old tank, then I'm not sure why it's only become an issue in the new tank. :confused5:

If she has live plants, she could try adding easycarbo every day if she's not already. Plants love it but algae hates it!


----------



## blitzens mum (Jul 15, 2012)

yer its the same fish in the new tank as she had in the old tank, same filter and everything, no live plants tho, its really a mystery why its changed


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

If she's transferred over a filter that's meant for a smaller tank, could it be that it's not big enough to get much water movement going at the far side of the tank? Stagnant water would encourage algae blooms...


----------



## blitzens mum (Jul 15, 2012)

that could be a very valid point, thanks


----------



## HenryJordan (Jan 7, 2014)

Pond Water get turned green due to algae cells scattered on water body. I had faced same problem last year and used Hydra Crystal on my friend's advice.
All the algae got removed from my pond and did not cause any harm to my Koi fish.


----------

